# bubbleponic/DWC ROOTS ROOTS QUESTIONS



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

well well

it came to my mind.... I got good question.. I did look around for the root questions...  dammit   cant find it..  here it goes...


you know I have been actually thinking...

how about this  12 oz of butter spread cup with lid...

make 4 holes for the half inch tubes to put on..   and grow 4 plants in it  

has water and airstones in that cup..

myself   I have 36 gallon tank of DWC alone!!..   I can see roots is growing and growing.. 

just that  if I grow in that 16 oz cup   and if roots reach where it stays  the plants will grow good in it? 

or  flip that plastic fences to be one way of 10 plants to grow in it along with airstones in it?   
 I did read massprod  he has 3 gal of tank..    opps I have 36 gallon tank!!

help me out? whats the FACTS and OPTIONS of the roots?   I plan to experiment with different kind of flower plants and veggs..    help me out please?


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 31, 2008)

:bump: :watchplant:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 31, 2008)

:bump: anyone?   do I have try this myself as trail and errors?


----------



## lyfr (Oct 31, 2008)

howdy papa...so your gonna grow 4 plants to finish in 12 oz cup?  maybe...big maybe IMO, if you flower instantly.  don't really know the answer but wanted you to know someone's thinkin about it


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> howdy papa...so your gonna grow 4 plants to finish in 12 oz cup?  maybe...big maybe IMO, if you flower instantly.  don't really know the answer but wanted you to know someone's thinkin about it




maybe 3 in 2.5 gal bucket...  or something like that.. and if so.. and if it work great.. I would keep it as mothers and steady of 18/6

is my 26 gal tank way too big? for 30 plants in one place?   roots still have plenty of rooms in the water..  just that I should have thought about that before..

but I would scream if I have 30 mothers in one 26 gal DWC  I will scream be crazy about cutting alot of it for other DWC sog... lol it will take me forever to finish harvest every time!! hehee


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> well well
> 
> it came to my mind.... I got good question.. I did look around for the root questions... dammit cant find it.. here it goes...
> 
> ...


 

where are the pics?

and no dont grow 4 plants in a 12 oz butter spread container.....

this is a joke right? i thought you been growing for like 12 yrs?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

is it 36 gallon or 26 gallon? 30 plants? wwhaaaaaaaaaaa?  

dood this doesnt sound right to begin with.

i would do some more research if i were you..... crowding would be a good term to start with!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

n/m i saw the pics.... WOW


keep it up


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

my bad it is 18 gal DWC...  is that too big for 30 plants?  actually it has 35 tube slots.. I close 5 with foams..  5 plants mojos and tomatoes has nute burns and died..  I need to watch out from touching the plants after I tested the water..

that was so easy!! dang..   have to be careful!! with nutes !! no touching if I test water again...

see that pic? roughneck rubbermaid 18 gal..  is that too much?
has 2 air pumps and 4 of 2 ft airstones


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

at the rate their going i think they will be fine. you might want to get bigger air pumps.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> where are the pics?
> 
> and no dont grow 4 plants in a 12 oz butter spread container.....
> 
> this is a joke right? i thought you been growing for like 12 yrs?



12 years  actually maybe 13 to 14 years.. of SOIL GROW AND OUTDOOR GROW   only.. I never thought of grow in water.. I did learn that method at NASA space camp in ala, huntsville..  I never thought it will work for mojo.. opps  I'm wrong...  IT DOES WORK!! 

this is my first tried and true hydro grow....many many thanks to massproducer!! the MVP OF MP.com....  my next DWC will be full of donors..

should I do like smaller DWC?  like size of big coffee can? or 2.5 gal bucket? 
or something? I think massprod has 8 gal of tank? why cant I do with 12 oz butter spread can?   not eve one plant in it?   just that  it is similar size of regular soil pot size.. but only with water and little nutes?  and roots can grow like crazy?  when it get too full in the little 12 oz can  then green part will keep going and growing?   not sure?   any options?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> at the rate their going i think they will be fine. you might want to get bigger air pumps.



both air pumps is dual air pumps  still need bigger air pumps?  or can I replace to smaller tank?  if so   8 gal tank ?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2008)

well 30 plants in that tub with enough air and light and ph in the zone will be good, downsizing can crowd and i wouldnt do that.

the more air the better!


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> well 30 plants in that tub with enough air and light and ph in the zone will be good, downsizing can crowd and i wouldnt do that.
> 
> the more air the better!



if that happens  SCROG would be excellent idea.... you think hmm:hubba:


----------

